# Sugar....



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok my Nezume is obsessed with ice-cream and soda and lots of other things. I DO NOT give it to her but if she is out on my shoulder or lap and I'm not watching... 

What can I give her that's safe and how often can she have it?

I know about the yogie drops but what else is there?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

well a treat is anything that they don't normally have. it doesn't have to be sweets necessarily. maybe some table scraps now and then. pretty much what ever isn't on the forbidden foods list you can safely give as a treat. just remember the golden rule: all things in moderation. so long as they don't get too much that it would spoil their dinner (normal/staple foods)and you keep it as a treat (again something that they don't normally get) then anyhting you give should be fine. i had a rat that would go ga-ga for bananas and another that LOVED fish. they would go for them over junk food like yogies or chese-its even. you'll probably find that each rat will have a favorite and so long that you don't give it to them often enough that they get bored with it they'll continue to love it.


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

Try not to let them have carboated drinks though as rats can't burp to get rid of th gas.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

A little sugar every now and then isn't so awful. Just the other night Belle and I were watching TV and sharing an eclair . I would take a bite, she would lick some of the creme, I would take a bite... and so on. You shouldn't make it a regular thing, but just like us, in moderation it's ok .


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm a big advocate of rats never ever having sugary sweets. I don't mind so much other treats, but sugar is one of those things that I really avoid giving to them because there is really nothing in it for them. Almost all foods have natural sugars in them and rats get the sugars they need that way, just like people.

If I give treats it's generally something savoury like the corner of a chip or a bit of what I'm eating (which is generally healthy). 

If sugary foods are something they really like try giving them a bit of dark chocolate every now and again. It's a bronchodialator (or however you spell that). It's good for their throats in small amounts, particularly animals suffering from respiratory distress.

Fruit makes good treats for them. I don't feed either of my rats too much fruit because of the sugars, so things like melon and apple they really enjoy when they get it. Whole yoghurt is good for them, I've heard other owners sing the praises of yoghurt with active bacterias for restoring the flora in a rats stomach when they are being treated with antibiotics. 

My rats also like a bit of toast with margarine on it, and a bit of olive oil is a nice treat. The olive oil is something they get rarely so they consider it a treat but it's good for their coats.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Yep, it's not horrible to give them a teensy bit of ice cream or soda, like a droplet on your finger. Not healthy, but a tiny bit's okay.

Just be careful with the dairy, mine get horrible gas if you give them much. And ratty farts are *not* pleasant.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Another thing to be aware of if you rat has tumours, is that sugar will feed and speed up the growth of the tumours.  You really should watch sugar intake with the rats. They will snatch a healthy pea just as fast as a yogie and its soo much better for them. You need to figure out what your rats like and use those healthier foods as treats for them. A treat of mine is baby cereal. I cannot give it in quantity (having so many of the beasts) but as a treat or to get meds in, its perfect.

Try to keep them away from carbonated drinks!! Every once in awhile they will slip by you, but make sure you take it away as soon as possible.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Hmm, my reading comprehension this morning is really sucking. Shouldn't have skipped the coffee.

To *actually* answer your question, I agree with lilspaz, peas are an awesome treat. Another thing I like is frozen stirfry mix - the pieces are cut up already, and there are lots of types of veggies. I also buy trail mixes at Fleet Farm (like $3/lb) or Target which are great because there are so many little pieces. They especially *love* the pepitas.

Also, here's a list of forbidden foods. http://www.petratscanada.com/forbidden_foods.htm


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks! I'll keep my soda as far away as possible but you should see it when I take a drink and she's on my shoulder..... lol It's hilareus!!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i've never given it to them and never will but boy do they ever like the smell of beer! its really funny to watch little sweetipie try to get at it. i know that was a bit off topic but the mental image of sky's rat going for the soda was so great i had to share.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

......My rats are insane......


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I think ALL rats are insane XD


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Poppyseed said:


> I think ALL rats are insane XD


I have to agree...

My boys are like pecan pie. Sweet, but totally nuts.

(The baby's taken to sleeping with his hind end in the wheel and his head on the bedding, for example. :lol: )


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

That must be precious Forensic! My boys all clump together in their hammock and god it is funny to see all of their colors miked up. A black head beige butt and white middle is just too funny.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Rats are so cool....!!


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll give my rats a dark choclate raisinet from time to time. They love em'... Lucy will chase my fingers around with her mouth wide open trying to get it... They also like dried cranberries, the only ones I can find have sugar so they get them in moderation.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Peas? 

Really good but how often?


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

My ratties love peas... they get garden peas and snap peas. Try giving them the pet grass you see at stores too... it's just wheatgrass. Give it in moderation though. A piece of bread with olive oil every other week is good for there coats and a great treat for them.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll have to try the oil bread. 

My rats are kinda stingy.... lol


----------

